# Northern MN boyz



## Shroomtrooper 1

Heard a report of blacks coming up in the Walker area, anyone up there finding any.


----------



## Apocalypse

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Heard a report of blacks coming up in the Walker area, anyone up there finding any.


Hmm interesting i Havn't heard anyone around here having any luck so far. Its still pretty cold dropping down to the 30s at night around here but i will go out scouting a bit today and let you know. 
I'm new to Morel hunting but been scouting some places around here to go and its a nice day for a hike.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Apocalypse, anything happening yet?


----------



## Apocalypse

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Apocalypse, anything happening yet?


No, But ill keep at it gonna do some hiking and fishing to weekend. Thursday i did happen to find around 30 lbs of chaga tho.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Apocalypse said:


> No, But ill keep at it gonna do some hiking and fishing to weekend. Thursday i did happen to find around 30 lbs of chaga tho.


nice, good luck


----------



## Apocalypse

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> nice, good luck


Next week looks good we are suppose to get rain friday night into saturday.


----------



## prm

Just moved to Hubbard from Iowa. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Apocalypse

prm said:


> Just moved to Hubbard from Iowa. Any tips are appreciated.


I'm a newbie when it comes to morels and haven't had any luck. Reports are true I know several people last weekend who got into blacks.
Only thing I can suggest is learn the trees scout land to go to and just start walking. I'm headed to where I've heard people are finding them but neither know the spots or where to begin so I'm just gonna do that. Explore. You in the PR area?


----------



## prm

Thank you so much! I am gonna go give it a try right now! Rain yesterday should have helped. I usually find yellows under deam elms, but no elms here. Yes, I live near Long Lake. What kinds of trees? Any pictures would be great!! I heard that you can find blacks under smaller Aspen/Poplar trees, the size of a popcan. Do the trees need to be dead? Are recent clearcuts productive? The deer ticks are out in full force so be careful!


----------



## Apocalypse

prm said:


> Thank you so much! I am gonna go give it a try right now! Rain yesterday should have helped. I usually find yellows under deam elms, but no elms here. Yes, I live near Long Lake. What kinds of trees? Any pictures would be great!! I heard that you can find blacks under smaller Aspen/Poplar trees, the size of a popcan. Do the trees need to be dead? Are recent clearcuts productive? The deer ticks are out in full force so be careful!


Being a newbie not sure I can answer those questions however the area I'm going today has lots of white oak, poplar and Aspen. I will report my findings if I do get any and take some pictures.


----------



## prm

Awesome!


----------



## odguy

I was out today in the PB and I found these. Not a ton out there and I didn't find very many small ones either. I hunt all over and I find them in all kinds of stuff. One spot I have is mainly old growth with heavy canopy cover so its open underneath with a mix of trees but mainly hardwoods. Another spot I have is similar but this morning I found them in adjacent popples about 6 inches in diameter. I tried 2 other spots that look similar but I have not walked through before and nothing was there. With all the logging in Hubbard county a spot you have might not be there long. I've lost a couple in the last few years. It didn't matter which facing slope I was on today, I found them on every one. If you can find a piece of ground that has burnt recently and still has tree cover you are golden, one of my best finds was on a piece that burnt and we picked the next year. We picked hundreds out of an area less then 2 acres.


----------



## Apocalypse

Nice finds I've been all over and no luck maybe I'm blind I've been to PB chip woodtick and Deerfield yet to find much more than a few lbm and one spot with pheasant backs. Put on 35 miles so far on the Fitbit. Oh and so far 27 ticks.


----------



## prm

odguy said:


> I was out today in the PB and I found these. Not a ton out there and I didn't find very many small ones either. I hunt all over and I find them in all kinds of stuff. One spot I have is mainly old growth with heavy canopy cover so its open underneath with a mix of trees but mainly hardwoods. Another spot I have is similar but this morning I found them in adjacent popples about 6 inches in diameter. I tried 2 other spots that look similar but I have not walked through before and nothing was there. With all the logging in Hubbard county a spot you have might not be there long. I've lost a couple in the last few years. It didn't matter which facing slope I was on today, I found them on every one. If you can find a piece of ground that has burnt recently and still has tree cover you are golden, one of my best finds was on a piece that burnt and we picked the next year. We picked hundreds out of an area less then 2 acres.


Got any picks of unpicked morels? Do you have a preference as to trembling or big tooth aspen?


----------



## prm

Apocalypse said:


> Nice finds I've been all over and no luck maybe I'm blind I've been to PB chip woodtick and Deerfield yet to find much more than a few lbm and one spot with pheasant backs. Put on 35 miles so far on the Fitbit. Oh and so far 27 ticks.


Too dry this year maybe?


----------



## odguy

prm said:


> Got any picks of unpicked morels? Do you have a preference as to trembling or big tooth aspen?


I'd have to ask the other half what kind of trees they are. I don't have any pics and have been way to dang busy to get out again. We've have rain for the last 3 days here so the skeeters should be out in force. Maybe I can get out tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Heard a report of blacks coming up in the Walker area, anyone up there finding any.


----------



## prm

odguy said:


> I'd have to ask the other half what kind of trees they are. I don't have any pics and have been way to dang busy to get out again. We've have rain for the last 3 days here so the skeeters should be out in force. Maybe I can get out tomorrow for a few hours.


Okay, thank you! How hilly is the land? Do you find them in bunches? Woodticks are bad. The mosquitos are very, very thick. Plus, it is going to be hard to see any morel mushrooms now with all the vegetation. I only found 1 black morel so far, and that was a little over a week ago. I found it an old growth hardwood forest. It was fully grown, so any morels still out there in our area are probably toast due to 5 straight days of 90 degree heat. More recently I have been finding oyster mushrooms. They are really actually good eating, but are starting to get old and burnt too, with lots of bugs and worms. Even if I had known where to look for morels I don't think I would have found many, we just didn't get timely rain this year.


----------



## Detective Shroom

Dry here in McLeod County too until last week. I have searched tried and true spots to very little avail. 20 woodticks and counting!


----------



## TH_FORAGER

I'm up in the arrowhead region, just curious what all you guys have been finding in the area? I usually find lobster, porcini, chantrelle, hedgehog, oyster and some corals. But I have never ran into a huge patch of anything. Any advice as to a good general location in lake/cook counties?


----------



## Dtails

Has anyone ever had luck in the Douglas fir bogs?? I haven't heard anything but gonna give it my best!!!


----------



## prm

Should we keep this thread going for 2019?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

My vote is Yes!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I will be in the BWCA May 29th. Could be a good time to hit the woods as well.


----------



## iland99

Hopefully we'll have some reports soon! I didn't post at all last year, but that's probably because there wasn't anything worth posting. We went from ice on the lakes to 90° in the course of a week it seemed like. This year should be a lot better but we'll see soon!


----------



## prm

iland99 said:


> Hopefully we'll have some reports soon! I didn't post at all last year, but that's probably because there wasn't anything worth posting. We went from ice on the lakes to 90° in the course of a week it seemed like. This year should be a lot better but we'll see soon!


Alright! Glad to see some life here!! Agreed, too cold, then too hot, plus there wasn't a lot of moisture. Hopefully we can keep ground temps between 50 and 60 longer this year. We had more snow cover this year too. I had a great year hunting other mushrooms, but I only found 1 black morel. This is only my second year hunting blacks. Any advice/help is appreciated. There is so much ground to cover up here, hopefully I can find a honey hole this year. I am glad to see others in this thread also having profile pictures of black morels


----------



## iland99

prm said:


> Alright! Glad to see some life here!! Agreed, too cold, then too hot, plus there wasn't a lot of moisture. Hopefully we can keep ground temps between 50 and 60 longer this year. We had more snow cover this year too. I had a great year hunting other mushrooms, but I only found 1 black morel. This is only my second year hunting blacks. Any advice/help is appreciated. There is so much ground to cover up here, hopefully I can find a honey hole this year. I am glad to see others in this thread also having profile pictures of black morels


Check my post history, in the past I've posted what seems to work for me in this area. Basically small to medium sized popular stands with lots of leaf litter are my better spots. I wouldn't worry too much if you weren't finding them last year, it was a very short season.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

iland99 said:


> Hopefully we'll have some reports soon! I didn't post at all last year, but that's probably because there wasn't anything worth posting. We went from ice on the lakes to 90° in the course of a week it seemed like. This year should be a lot better but we'll see soon!


So when do you think they will start, anyone finding scarlet cups?


----------



## Swat1018

I'm going to be in southern ontario, ne of Fort Francis, fishing. Will be there the 25th of May for a week. Does anyone find Morels in that part of the world? I'm from Indiana.


----------



## iland99

I was out briefly over the weekend, more looking for ramps and fiddleheads than morels. Fiddleheads weren't even breaking out of the soil yet so I didn't bother checking my morel spots. I have heard reports of one or two being found, but no real numbers or size to them yet. I think the weekend after fishing opener will be prime time in my area.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yeah it sure is a slow warm up more north. Might try and find some ramps this weekend though.


----------



## Nrthwoodslegit

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Heard a report of blacks coming up in the Walker area, anyone up there finding any.


Found some along the Canada/mm border


----------



## Nrthwoodslegit

Swat1018 said:


> I'm going to be in southern ontario, ne of Fort Francis, fishing. Will be there the 25th of May for a week. Does anyone find Morels in that part of the world? I'm from Indiana.


I'm in international falls mn and found some yesterday


----------



## iland99

I've checked several spots the last couple of evenings. So far it seems like we're still a bit early. I've picked about a dozen but they've all been a little on the small side. Looks like a bit of a cool-down coming up with lots of rain in the 10 day forecast, but no freezing temps and no 80° days so we might get a nice, long season this year!


----------



## prm

iland99 said:


> I've checked several spots the last couple of evenings. So far it seems like we're still a bit early. I've picked about a dozen but they've all been a little on the small side. Looks like a bit of a cool-down coming up with lots of rain in the 10 day forecast, but no freezing temps and no 80° days so we might get a nice, long season this year!


Yeah, agreed. I found 5 last night on the edge of a forest road, but they were pretty small.


----------



## iland99

I haven't posted much because I've been busy either picking or cleaning mushrooms! I've picked somewhere around 6 lbs in the last week. Haven't kept very good records this year. Not sure if the 88° we had yesterday ended the season or not, but I was finding fresh black morels the day before those temps hit. Probably more were dried out than were fresh though. Lots of yellows this year too, which was odd.


----------



## prm

iland99 said:


> I haven't posted much because I've been busy either picking or cleaning mushrooms! I've picked somewhere around 6 lbs in the last week. Haven't kept very good records this year. Not sure if the 88° we had yesterday ended the season or not, but I was finding fresh black morels the day before those temps hit. Probably more were dried out than were fresh though. Lots of yellows this year too, which was odd.


Hi! Thanks for the update! Where are you finding the yellows? Under aspen?


----------



## iland99

prm said:


> Hi! Thanks for the update! Where are you finding the yellows? Under aspen?


Sorry, a little late here, but I was finding all my yellows under red pine this year.


----------



## prm

Cool! Good to know! I found some yellows under cedars this year for the first time. The ground had a lot of moss. Were the red pine trees mature? Near water?


----------



## iland99

prm said:


> Cool! Good to know! I found some yellows under cedars this year for the first time. The ground had a lot of moss. Were the red pine trees mature? Near water?


Mature, and most were in a lower-lying area.


----------



## prm

Well, things should be kicking off soon! Hopefully we get rain!


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

prm said:


> Well, things should be kicking off soon! Hopefully we get rain!


Pretty quiet in my indicator spots.


----------



## Jackrabbit99

*Same here in far Northern MN. Out looking twice and found 0. To fricken cold out.*


----------

